# Suggest some mostly atonal music with some tonal melodic themes in it



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

like all atonal and than a tonal melody at some point. if that makes sense.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Berg's piano sonata.

Also, Zemlinsky's 4th String Quartet. I remember hearing it some years ago on the radio and it was really dissonant the last mvmt., when all of a sudden, it just bloomed out into an extremely tonal melody. I was very impressed.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

The Berg violin concerto quotes from Bach's cantata 60, _Es ist genug_, to dramatic and moving effect. The last four notes of Berg's tone row are the first four notes of Bach's melody. Berg even uses Bach's harmonisation.
As is less often mentioned, Berg also quotes a Corinthian folk song in the first movement.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Ballets by Stravinsky.


----------

